# Multiplayer Applet RPG



## Zerod (5. Sep 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich und wen ja wie^^, eine Art des mmorpgs als Applet zu machen? ich meine damit ein Spiel aus der Vogelperspektive in der man einen block kontrolliert der irgendwelche Nah- und Fernkampf Angriffe hat usw. nur das man halt andere Spieler sieht die auch irgendwie dort herumlaufe und das als Applet.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Sep 2009)

Sicher, warum nicht? Bastelst ein wenig spiellogik auf der Serverseite, ein wenig User-Interaktion und Grafik als Applet, verbindest das alles mit dem Kram aus dem java.net-package, oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Zerod (5. Sep 2009)

gibt es da irgendwelche Tuts die einem die Sache ein bissel näher bringen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (5. Sep 2009)

"Die Sache" ist ein etwas dehnbarer begriff... Schließlich geht es da um drei mehr oder weniger nichtzusammenhängende Begriffe, ich glaube daher kaum, dass du ein tut findest, welches das alles ausgerechnet in der Kombination beschreibt in der du das haben willst...

I. Allg. findet man alles nötige in der Insel. gehört eh zu den Grundlagen. Und in den ganzen Tut's wird's nur unvollständiger beschrieben, aber selten besser...

Einen Tutorial zu Spielen mit 2D-Grafik hat Quaxli mal gemacht, einige Leute finden's regelmäßig empfehlenswert, ich selbst hab da nie reingeschaut. Hier ist's alles: http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/6529-tutorials.html

Dann noch irgendwas zur Netwerkprogrammierung anguggen, zur vorbereitung vielleicht erstmal irgendnen chat schreiben oder sowas...


----------



## Zerod (6. Sep 2009)

joa so ein Chat Applet kommt schon nahe dran. hat jemand ein gutes Beispiel für ein Chat Applet? hab nur eins gefunden wo auf der Server Seite Perl läuft und nicht java:  An example Chat applet


----------



## spyboot (13. Sep 2009)

Ich frag mich warum hier niemand RuneScape genannt hatt?
is eines der Bekanntesten Java Games überhaupt.

RuneScape - das riesige Online-Abenteuerspiel für tausende von Spielern von Jagex Games Studio

-3 Millionen Spieler
-Sogar Vollbild Modus (Nur für Mitglieder)
-Gute 3d grafik

Um einen Eindruck zu bekommen muss mann sich nur den Einloggbildschirm auf hoher Grafik ansehen.
Ich heiße Spyboot bin level 74.

Naja egal wollt's nurmal genannt haben da ich durch dieses Game auf Java aufmerksam geworden bin (Damals gab's das Game nur auf Englisch).


----------



## Sanix (19. Sep 2009)

wow ich bin überrascht, das sowas performant möglich ist. Habe noch nie was davon gehört, obwohl es laut Wiki 10 Millionen spieler spielen.


----------



## TheChemist (20. Sep 2009)

Hui, das Spiel sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus. Ist komplett in Java gehalten? 
Naja, auf jeden Fall sieht man dann mal dass es möglich ist.


----------



## spyboot (20. Sep 2009)

-Es ist komplett in Java (früher wars nur 2d  "RuneScape Classic")
-Es wurde permanent weiterentwickelt
-Wer nochmehr "gute" Java-Games sehen will sollte sich FunOrb ansehen ist von den gleichen Betreibern!
-10 Millionen ist vielleicht etwas hoch gegriffen weil viele (auch ich) mehrere Accounts haben (ein Freund von mir hat 12 und von 9 dass Passwort vergessen -lvl 102 urgh-)


----------



## marasek (22. Sep 2009)

Geil...und traurig. Zeigt es, was man mit Java alles machen kann, was aber selten gemacht wird...


----------

